# Port M Offshore Fri/Sat-good weather!



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

26' Glacier Bay
Fish Fri/Sat
try for Tuna/Wahoo while hopping from spot to spot for AJ/Grouper
inshore for Snapper

Nick
210.857.3473-


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Would love to go Sat aft/ or Sunday
Michael
714-321-9070


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Fishing Early both days (FRI/SAT). Sunday weather is bad.


----------



## jakartadeetz (Apr 1, 2011)

*26 glacier bay 2*

am interested in hooking up with you in early May. have a new to me 26GB Canyon Runner and want to make a tuna run, as well as get used to the boat. I am based in Vietnam, and once I have gotten a few hours on the GB it is going to Thailand for some Blue Water fishing (and muff diving). I plan to be back in Htown area on 1 May.
Would like to learn from your experience, and run out with you in tandem. have the standard 180 gals and twin 130 Honda's, but have not confirmed their fuel usage yet. 
Have added a T-top and will be putting radar and upgraded GPS on it.
Am having the rear bilge pumps pulled and rewired for a direct battery feed as I understand the standard inline wiring can be a problem.

regards,

Saigon Steve


----------

